# BAD udder



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Not a lot of milk, either. Less than a quart for an 11-hour fill, but there's up to 3 reasons for that, so she'll probably get better the more she remembers what she's doing.

Milky was very well behaved, only kicked a few times before she settled down and let me finish.

However, her udder is just blegh to me. Side attachments are bad, leading to the udder being longer than it is wide, front attachments are poo, an teats/medial looks pretty bad too.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hard to tell in the pic but her front attachments look pretty good and she looks like her teats are nice for milking. I had a doe like this years ago that had a pendulous udder with poor attachments but she was one heck of a milker. A small nubian that milked over 16lbs (2 gallons) a day at her peak. Unbelievable. So I bought a bra for her from one of the goat supply companies. She was worth keeping for the milk and I tried to breed her to udder bucks although I never kept any of her kids to see how they turned out.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no expert, but it doesn't look terrible to me. Sure, she wouldn't win best udder, but it's not lopsided or dragging on the ground, has capacity, and her teats look like they would be easy to milk.
Actually one of our friends has a goat with an udder similar to Milky's. I've milked the goat before and I thought it was fine. But like I said, I'm no expert. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she could use a higher rear and better lateral attachements but over all its not to bad. 

how many weeks fresh?

she probably wasnt letting her milk down for you -- are her kids nursing off her or did you pull them to bottle feed?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She was nice to milk, I'll give her that. She was a refreshing change from a FF. Her left side is still a little lower than the right side (wonder why), but that should fix itself either farther down this lactation or in the next freshening or so.

She is 2 weeks and 3 days fresh in this picture, she is still nursing kids, and they're doing their best to keep her empty. She definitely wasn't empty when I finished, so she probably was holding back for the kids, it was about the same size it always is when they're left on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah more then likely she is holding milk back -- just keep at it and she will soon let you have more milk


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well she leaves tomorrow, so I won't be able to find out what she's producing unless the guy lets me know.

It's very rich and kinda sweet-tasting, though, so that's good. LOTS of butterfat.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

her teats look like a goat my parents had who's udder got really big but didnt give much milk.

my dad saw this and said "thats BAD? it's full of milk! tell her i'll give her 5 bucks for that goat. where is she at? (ME: oklahoma) oh, nevermind"

ha ha ha! my dad likes your goat...


----------

